# Good fortune?! Never



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

So today I had confirmation of good fortune.

Bought the mazzer sj from this forum. Used a courier to go get it. Sadly they transported it like a sack of rocks, and when it arrived the grind adjusting nut had sheared off and the hopper (which I never intended to use) was broken. I took photos of the punctured delivery box (and damaged parts) and sent them a complaint, stating that replacement of both parts would be in the region of £50.

After tooing and froing, they said they would refund me. Not the £50 however. The full delivery cost AND full cost of the grinder!

Basically, I got the grinder for free. Needed a bit of luck recently, and that really cheered me up.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Every cloud and all that........


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Which courier was that as some specifically exclude coffee machines (not sure if that means grinders also)?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Whilst it's still a pain the grinder didn't arrive in one piece at least it's a good result. Courier companies seem to have a bad reputation and it puts me off transporting or buying when it cant get picked up. What courier company was it?


----------



## herc182 (May 13, 2015)

Will let you know what courier it is when the payment has cleared!


----------

